# Day N Night



## cali-high (Feb 13, 2009)

this song is koo.....



for all the lonely stoners at night this is ur tune  

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkSq2Zn2XoY 


let me know wut you think if you havent heard it before...


peace


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 13, 2009)

the lyrics are cool...
he cant rap tho...
beat is sick...

here the instru
[youtube]gAfhEJ99zNU[/youtube]


----------



## cali-high (Feb 13, 2009)

i kno this is the only song i like by him i ddont listem to his other shit.....the beat is really clean tho.....

lets bring back the MacDre all day with Gods Gift of purple LOL


----------



## cali-high (Feb 13, 2009)

you heard the mike jones remix? its alrite


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 13, 2009)

nah this the only remix i heard...
[youtube]K43G4KcqYu0[/youtube]


----------



## Tizzle312 (Feb 13, 2009)

song is sick
especially Jim Jones remix


----------



## cali-high (Feb 13, 2009)

im lite off some kills my bad i meant jim jones that song is legit


----------



## Yeah (Feb 14, 2009)

[youtube]aOAa4qA5VtY[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 14, 2009)

Kid Cudi tazered & arrested at NBA Allstar event


----------



## cali-high (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL weak shit haha


----------



## gotot (Feb 22, 2009)

that's my shit, jim jones killed it, even tho he's still wack


----------



## cali-high (Feb 25, 2009)

yea for realz...i dont really like jim jones at all....infact i never heard of him before this song came out


----------



## gotot (Feb 25, 2009)

cali-high said:


> yea for realz...i dont really like jim jones at all....infact i never heard of him before this song came out


im from nyc and everybody idolizes this guy like he's a god or somethin. is he making me any money? no so fuck him..he's a clown


----------



## dthfromabv79 (Feb 25, 2009)

Crookers remix ftw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPHqf9qw-GU


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

dthfromabv79 said:


> Crookers remix ftw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPHqf9qw-GU


hate that techno shit


----------



## cali-high (Mar 17, 2009)

yea for realz.....we idolize the Mac Dre over here he iz legit...


----------



## Yeah (Mar 18, 2009)

cali-high said:


> yea for realz.....we idolize the Mac Dre over here he iz legit...


haha. that's funny shit. from coast to coast I guess.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 18, 2009)

that is a bomb ass song

thanks for posting

plus rep to you


----------



## cali-high (Mar 20, 2009)

Haha LOL naw im here where the mac represents


----------



## gotot (Mar 20, 2009)

i used to live in arizona when 2001 came out it was wild son. the only thing theyd play was still dre, next episode and forgot about dre. shit used to be rolllllinnnn. maaad classics came out that year


----------



## cali-high (Mar 24, 2009)

we aint talkin bout Dr.dre....we talkin about the Mac Dre....


Pop them thizzzzzzzzzzzzz..............


----------



## Yeah (Mar 25, 2009)

cali-high said:


> we aint talkin bout Dr.dre....we talkin about the Mac Dre....
> 
> 
> Pop them thizzzzzzzzzzzzz..............


haha THIZZ IS WHAT IT IZ!


I gotta stop thizzin....


----------



## cali-high (Mar 25, 2009)

haha yea thizz is legit......

mac dre-homeboys chevy


----------



## cali-high (Mar 25, 2009)

California Livin.........


----------

